# New Fishing Scale



## russ010 (Jan 3, 2011)

Has anybody else seen these or used them yet?

https://www.basspro.com/Rapala-Touch-Screen-Digital-Fishing-Scale-15-lb-/product/10209679/-1746149


----------



## poolie (Jan 3, 2011)

Have not seen one like that, but like the idea of the clamp vs a hook.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 3, 2011)

Pretty fancy if you ask me. Wonder how accurate it is? Hmmmm.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 3, 2011)

accuracy is what I'm really wondering.

Here is how I determine what fish to cull, etc.

I have 2 sets of XTools Grip-N-Weigh Scales. One set I've had all year, and the newer set I bought when Tackle Warehouse put them on sale for $40. The older set I have is pretty accurate (sometimes), for a total weight it's pretty close to 1/2 lb. For each fish, no matter how close it is, if I'm culling, the 2 smallest fish go on an Extra Edge culling beam (and that is the BEST way to weigh which fish is lighter, just my opinion). 

I do use the Ardent Smart Cull culling system, and that thing is a life saver. The only thing that messed me up was when I culled a fish that was larger than my smallest fish - but it spit out about 3 shad/bream, and it cost me a few hundredths of an ounce which cost me a tourney....

The newest XTools scale I have, well it's off close to 1lb. The big fish I caught in the Georgia Jon Boat Championship weighed on it at 6.39... when I got to the "real" scales it weighed in at 7.49lbs. That one doesn't get used anymore.

I've got an OLD Rapala 15lb scale that is nearly dead on accurate, when it wants to work. I've tried Berkley scales and every one I've ever had has SUCKED. I don't buy the 50lb scales because I've found the 15lb to be more accurate... I mean who is going to catch a bass over 15lbs and not get it weighed on certified scales?


----------



## fender66 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have the Rapala 50# scale. Didn't realize it until I got home and used it. Didn't figure it mattered really though. Biggest issue....like you said, is..."When it works".


----------



## redbug (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't really worry about the weight of a fish during the tournament I just want to be sure to keep my 5 biggest I also use the beam to release the smaller fish.
It is quick and simple to put the fish on the beam and see I watched a person spend time weighing the fish and getting it on her board While she was doing that i put 4 keepers in the boat


----------



## fender66 (Jan 3, 2011)

redbug said:


> I don't really worry about the weight of a fish during the tournament I just want to be sure to keep my 5 biggest I also use the beam to release the smaller fish.
> It is quick and simple to put the fish on the beam and see I watched a person spend time weighing the fish and getting it on her board While she was doing that i put 4 keepers in the boat



I'm going to build a beam as a backup before my first tourney this year. Can't be that difficult.


----------



## brmurray (Jan 3, 2011)

you enjoying the new BPS spring master aren't you Russ


----------



## russ010 (Jan 3, 2011)

brmurray said:


> you enjoying the new BPS spring master aren't you Russ




haha... yea, but now I'm looking at the Cabelas Spring Master Catalog.

I actually saw those scales on the BPS website Christmas night... I was trying to figure out what to get with my Bass Pro Gift cards. But I ended up getting one of the new 7' M Carrot Stix Wild - (and after using it, I think it's closer to a MH rod - but I like it... real sensitive and it's better than the other $99 rods I have)


----------



## brmurray (Jan 3, 2011)

yeah got my Cabelas today also.


----------



## brmurray (Jan 4, 2011)

LOL hey Russ when you get home today you will probably have the BPS premium fishing tackle catalog. Mine came today. I can all ready here my wife fussing about the catalogs piling up! LOL :LOL2:


----------



## russ010 (Jan 4, 2011)

crap! I'm going to have to wait until tomorrow when I get home to look at it.. 

Atleast I have something to look forward to when I get home


----------

